# a squat in mequon wisconsin



## hobopoe (Aug 20, 2014)

Wasn't sure if this was the appropriate area to put this under, but there is a squat that I know of. contact me on here if you need more information.


----------



## Tude (Aug 21, 2014)

Ohhh this is even better than destinations (my idea)! Yay!!


----------

